# Where do you buy your 26x1 3/4 Schwinn Tires??



## belkerx3

I need some tires for 2 of my Schwinn middle weights. Where does everyone get the tires for their 26 inch S7 mid weight Schwinns? I prefer white walls.
Thanks


----------



## jwm

Like everything else, check ebay. Kenda makes a good 26X 1 3/4 tire in black and whitewall. I have had good dealings with seller "Bicyclebones", and I think he still has them.

JWM


----------



## belkerx3

$50 seemed a bit pricey for a set of bicycle tires. Is that the going rate right now? Thanks


----------



## schwinnbikebobb

Try:    http://www.niagaracycle.com/    This is probably where all the ebay sellers buy them and then mark them up.


----------



## Adamtinkerer

BikepartsUSA has them for $14.99 ea.


----------



## patrick

Your local bike store should carry some..., at least mine does. Their pretty cheap. Like internet price without shipping.
But I go to a store called Cycle Works which advertises "NOT Your Ordinary Bicycle Store". So it could be different where you live.


----------



## militarymonark

you shouldn't be paying more than $30 for a set, your local bike shop should be able to supply them for you.


----------



## belkerx3

Wow! Thanks for the sites. They are way cheaper than ebay. $6 for blackwalls and $15 for whitewalls.


----------



## island schwinn

that is cheap.keep in mind the standard middleweight tire is actually 26x2x1 3/4.the 26x1 3/4 are a tad smaller,but work fine on S7 wheels.


----------



## HARPO

schwinnbikebobb said:


> Try:    http://www.niagaracycle.com/    This is probably where all the ebay sellers buy them and then mark them up.





Whoa! I didn't know about this place!!!!! THANKS!!!!!!!!!

Fred


----------



## schwinnderella

island schwinn said:


> that is cheap.keep in mind the standard middleweight tire is actually 26x2x1 3/4.the 26x1 3/4 are a tad smaller,but work fine on s7 wheels.




what???????


----------



## Andrew Gorman

I'm looking for 26X1.375 tires.  Will the Schwinn S-6 size work?  The 26X1.375 are 599 mm bead seat diameter vs. 597 mm for the S-6s.


----------



## kenaroni

As island schwinn said, there are two tire sizes for the S7 wheels that Kenda makes. The 26x2x1-3/4's are a bit fatter than the 26x1-3/4's. I found this out when I ordered tires for my second Schwinn middleweight and wasn't paying close attention to sizes. Thought they were all one width? Suddenly noticed the difference when I put them on. I actually prefer the fatter look of the 26x2x1-3/4 now. They are a bit tighter fit under the fender so you need to take care that they don't rub. Oh yeah, I order my stuff from niagaracycle.com too. Best prices, great service.


----------



## chucksoldbikes

any     bike  store  can  get them     for  u  for  about   10.00  dollars each


----------



## Craiggo

we have a hardware store nearby that sells whitewalls for $9 a piece i think. thats where i am gonna get mine for a future bike i have to restore. p.s. does anyone know where to find a western flyer flightliner tank? haha


----------



## belkerx3

*Think I being stung!*



Adamtinkerer said:


> BikepartsUSA has them for $14.99 ea.




I ordered a set of witewalls from bikepartsusa and it's been several weeks and I have not received my tires. I have tried calling them and e-mailing them with no response. I have this feeling they're no longer in business but still taking orders.

Has anyone ordered from them lately?

They did have a good price on them if I ever get 'em.


----------



## bits n pieces

Memorylaneclassics. They have good deals on tires. They are kenda brand. I paid $22 for a set shipped to my door about 3 weeks ago. They cost me a 3rd of what the rip off bike shop was trying to charge.( $70). Thats not even installed or anything! I had to tell the bike shop owner i couldnt afford to get him high today.Sorry about his luck.


----------



## belkerx3

Well, I finally got the tires. It took exactly 4 weeks. Don't buy from bikepartsusa unless you have some time on your hands. I should have bought from Memory Lane for the cost savings alone. I paid $15 more than them for pitiful service.
The upside is I can now mount them on my '65 Schwinn American and challenge my jock son to a 7 mile race aginst my 2 speed Typhoon. I don't plan on telling him about the 2 speed until the race is over.
Thanks for all the help and tips.


----------



## chucksoldbikes

i  guess  ya   know  now   the   bicycle tires have  gone     way  high    here in illinois all the    bike  shops    charge   20.00  for one tire  a  like   26  x2,125    others   are  alittle  cheeper


----------



## Volvoguy

So I just talked to 3 local bike shops (Vancouver, Canada) and the only one that knew what I was talking about said they ranged from $30-$50 each and had to be ordered in.  Am I missing something here? Anybody have a Kenda model on them? One store carried all the Kenda stuff, but couldn't find them in their catalog.........


----------



## belkerx3

The tires I received from bikepartsusa are Kenda. It appears they're still producing them.


----------



## Sonic_scout

Looking for a 26 1 3/4 white wall tire?? Where should I look? Is there another way to search besides 26 1 3/4.???? Help please


----------



## Sonic_scout

Is 1.75 the same thing as 1 3/4????


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969

No they are not the same Contact MRG on the site he some times sells then through the site. They are the 26x13/4 /2 they are a little bigger then the standard  13/4. Very nice tires I would recommend them. If he is out they are available on Feebay


----------



## GTs58

Sonic_scout said:


> Looking for a 26 1 3/4 white wall tire?? Where should I look? Is there another way to search besides 26 1 3/4.???? Help please




Local bike shops in your area may have tires for S-7 Schwinn rims. There is a very limited choice for tires that fit these odd size rims and a new tire was just released about 6 months ago. It has the same tread pattern as the Schwinn Westwind tires but it's actually bigger and fills in the fenders. When doing a search use 26" x 2" x 1 3/4"  ISO 571. 

Kenda makes two tires for the S-7 and it seems most places now are out of stock. They are the least expensive and the one marked 26 x 2 x 1 3/4 is the one that's bigger and most used. The other is real skinny and marked 26 x 1 3/4" and I don't recommend this one. They are also sold as Sunlite tires. Sunlite is just a major distributor, not a manufacturer. 
CST is another brand and it has a beefy tread and is a popular choice. The newest entry for the S-7 is the brick tread and it's branded F&R and so far I've picked up 3 sets off three vendors on eBay. MRG will sell and ship but three sets of tires need to be purchased if he is going to ship. Here's a thread I started when these tires were first introduced to the market. 








						New S-7 Brick Tires By An Old Manufacturer? | All Things Schwinn
					

I have a set of old Fong branded brick tread tires that came on my 58 Corvette that I picked up in 2008. A short time later I started looking for these tires when I acquired a few other middleweights but they were no where to be found and my only option then for tires were the Kenda's and CST's...




					thecabe.com


----------



## JLF

I needed this info as I was just given a girls Schwinn Hollywood with original tires.  Thank you!


----------



## bloo

One more recommendation for the new 26x2x1-3/4" "small brick" tires, as sold in parcels of 3 sets by mrg, or onesy-twosy on ebay. 

If your fenders are mangled you will need to un-mangle them, particularly if you have the later narrower fenders. These tires are wider than the original 26x1-3/4".


----------



## Mymando

Sonic_scout said:


> Is 1.75 the same thing as 1 3/4????



Did you ever find the tires you were looking for?


----------



## Mymando

Try mrg on here he sells 3 sets cause it’s more economical to ship them I’m guessing . They’re a little bit thicker and fill out the rim much better than the standard S 7 tires. He also sells the  tires for S 2 wheels.


----------

